# What happened to the Buy/Sell/Trade forum?



## Zarxrax (May 9, 2013)

Did it just get removed altogether when the site was redesigned? Or am I overlooking it somewhere?


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2013)

It's still there.

This is the WTS forum, for example


----------



## Depravo (May 9, 2013)

Not sure how you missed it.

http://gbatemp.net/categories/gbatemp-trading-forum.157/


----------



## Zarxrax (May 9, 2013)

Cool, sorry for my ignorance


----------



## Zarxrax (May 10, 2013)

OH I figured it out.
This section is actually hidden unless you are logged in.
So I'm not a complete idiot after all.


----------



## Randamin (May 20, 2013)

Its a semi protected forum section which only users with a post count of 100 or above are able to view.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 21, 2013)

Randamin said:


> Its a semi protected forum section which only users with a post count of 100 or above are able to view.


Uh, dude? Problem was solved. OP explained how he missed it. Oh well, people do make mistakes, lol.


----------

